
How Richard Burr Made $185,000 During the Covid-19 Pandemic - bingdig
https://www.govtrades.com/research/burr-covid
======
sarcasmatwork
\+ Sens. Dianne Feinstein and Jim Inhofe

[https://nypost.com/2020/03/20/richard-burr-kelly-loeffler-
ur...](https://nypost.com/2020/03/20/richard-burr-kelly-loeffler-urged-to-
resign-for-selling-stocks-after-coronavirus-briefing/)

